# COVID-19 hit close to home.  Lily, age 2 and her mother both tested positive yesterday.



## PamfromTx (Jan 11, 2022)

And of course, my sister didn't want me to know so that I would NOT worry.  She finally decided to text me around 11 p.m. last night.  I fell asleep early and didn't see the text.

Both Lily and her mother tested positive; the mother has had all 3 vaccinations.  Both are not that sick ~ and I hope and pray that they don't get sicker.  They aren't sure if they contracted it where the mother teaches or the daycare that Lily goes to.   Lucy Jo tested negative.  Lucy Jo, age 4 and Lily are too young to receive the vaccines.

For those who pray, please pray for my girls.

Selina ~ my niece and mother of both Lily Ann and Lucy Jo.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Remy (Jan 11, 2022)

Pam, I'm so sorry. I hope them to both be well soon. Sadly, both places are probably good suspects of the transmission.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 11, 2022)

Remy said:


> Pam, I'm so sorry. I hope them to both be well soon. Sadly, both places are probably good suspects of the transmission.


So very true, Remy.  But we'll never know, I guess.


----------



## Trish (Jan 11, 2022)

Likely nothing will stop you worrying but it might help just a little to know that my niece, her partner and their three young children all tested positive on Christmas Eve and they are all well now  Her youngest is 3 years old.  They were tired and a tad miserable but it didn't last long.  I hope Lily and her mum recover very soon.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Gaer (Jan 11, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> And of course, my sister didn't want me to know so that I would NOT worry.  She finally decided to text me around 11 p.m. last night.  I fell asleep early and didn't see the text.
> 
> Both Lily and her mother tested positive; the mother has had all 3 vaccinations.  Both are not that sick ~ and I hope and pray that they don't get sicker.  They aren't sure if they contracted it where the mother teaches or the daycare that Lily goes to.   Lucy Jo tested negative.  Lucy Jo, age 4 and Lily are too young to receive the vaccines.
> 
> ...


Will do!


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 11, 2022)

Wishing both your sister and little Lily a comfortable and speedy recovery!


----------



## Kaila (Jan 11, 2022)

awwww, I didn't see this till right now. 
So sorry this happened to them.  I hope they will improve very, very soon, and sending support to you.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 11, 2022)

Prayers  for them and you.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 11, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> And of course, my sister didn't want me to know so that I would NOT worry.  She finally decided to text me around 11 p.m. last night.  I fell asleep early and didn't see the text.
> 
> Both Lily and her mother tested positive; the mother has had all 3 vaccinations.  Both are not that sick ~ and I hope and pray that they don't get sicker.  They aren't sure if they contracted it where the mother teaches or the daycare that Lily goes to.   Lucy Jo tested negative.  Lucy Jo, age 4 and Lily are too young to receive the vaccines.
> 
> ...


Happy to hear they're not that sick and I hope they recover soon.  Sending warm healing thoughts and love your way.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 11, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> Prayers  for them and you.


How did you know that I am a mess, @Ruthanne ?  Lily is only 2 yrs. old.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 11, 2022)

Wishing you the best, Pam.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 11, 2022)

I will definitely pray for your sisters and those precious little girls...that Lily will get well and Lucy Jo doesn't catch it!.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 11, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> How did you know that I am a mess, @Ruthanne ?  Lily is only 2 yrs. old.


I hope she will be alright and soon!And you too.


----------



## Pecos (Jan 12, 2022)

Pam, I will add my prayers.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 12, 2022)

Lily is surprisingly doing well; has had no fever or any other symptoms.  They retested her and she is still showing positive for Covid-19.  Her mother, on the other hand feels 'sickly'.  She is tired and just feels blah.  Lucy Jo was retested and is still showing negative.   

I sincerely appreciate those of you who have added them to your prayers.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 13, 2022)

Lily looks pretty perky to me!  She is doing well.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 13, 2022)

I have a bad sinus headache.  Just can't get comfortable to go to sleep.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 13, 2022)

Lucy Jo.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 13, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Wishing both your sister and little Lily a comfortable and speedy recovery!


It is my niece and great niece.  Thank you, Murrmurr.


----------



## Devi (Jan 13, 2022)

Just consider: once they get well, they'll have natural immunity.

That's what happened to us.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 13, 2022)

When it rains, it pours.  My sister and her husband (grandparents to Lily and Lucy Jo) tested positive today.  Got tested at hospital.

Hang in there. Lucy Jo, stay strong, baby girl.


----------



## AnnieA (Jan 13, 2022)

So far, my parents and I are the only ones who haven't gotten it in our immediate family with no complicated cases.  Hoping the same for yours.


----------



## Shero (Jan 13, 2022)

_Sorry to hear Pam. Lots of positive vibes for your darlings and rest of family. _


----------



## palides2021 (Jan 13, 2022)

Praying for your family, Pam.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 14, 2022)

Still thinking of them and of you, Pam!


----------

